# Vogtland Lowering Springs Free Shipping!!



## dans67 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello Folks, 
I've been adding some new items to our site for the 80/90/100/4000 and 5000. We now have Vogtland Lowering Springs ready to go for these models with free shipping!! Here are a few examples
Audi 80/90 Type dB4, 5 Cyl, 6 Cyl., 4 Door & Coupe, Quattro 88-3/92 260.99
Audi 80/90 Type 89, 5 Cyl, 6 Cyl., 4 Door and Coupe, Quattro 88-3/92 260.99
Audi 80, 90, B4 5 Cyl, 6 Cyl, 4 Door and Coupe Except Quattro 93-95 241.99
Audi 5000, 100, 200 Type 4 Sedan/ Wagon Except Quattro and Self-Leveling 84-90 241.99
Audi 4000 Type 81, All 4 Cyl, 5 Cyl., Coupe, Except Quattro 83-97 241.99
Audi 100 Type C4, Sedan/Wagon Quattro Except Self-Leveling 91-95 241.99
Audi 100 Type C4, Sedan/ Wagon, Except Quattro and Self-Leveling 91-95 241.99
Any questions, feel free to IM me or call the shop,
Dan



_Modified by dans67 at 5:32 PM 6-4-2008_


----------



## dans67 (Nov 19, 2006)

All PM's answered, and the first batch has already been shipped, thanks guys!!


----------



## dans67 (Nov 19, 2006)

Check your PM's folks!! I really didn't expect this kind of response, you guys ROCK!!


----------



## dans67 (Nov 19, 2006)

All pm's answered!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

Waterfest is creeping up! Order now before its too late!!

(or you can order from us at waterfest too







)


----------

